# Exit sign height



## cda (Nov 13, 2014)

Exit sign height Still don't understand why exit sign height and location is not a little more specific Guess the high one is for the birds to aim :::

View attachment 2105


View attachment 2105


/monthly_2014_11/image.jpg.87366fe32b902c50165592d637af5a87.jpg


----------



## north star (Nov 13, 2014)

*% | % | %*





> "Still don't understand why exit sign height and location is not a little more specific"


Don't know for sure, but I'm guessing it has something to do with the distanceaway from [ horizontally ] at which the signs are viewed.



*% | % | %*


----------



## JBI (Nov 13, 2014)

The times/places I've seen the really high installs were typically large venues, like indoor tennis courts, where a lower sign might not be as visible from across the space.


----------



## ICE (Nov 13, 2014)

I have encountered more than a few warehouse spaces with a sign just above the doors.  Then along comes the storage racks and the signs (and doors)  disappear.


----------



## Seanior (Nov 13, 2014)

I Think I found it!  It was in the NFPA 101, Life Safety Code....  Hope this helpsParagraph 7.10.1.9 addresses the mounting location ofexit signs associated with an egress opening such as adoor opening, an archway, or a portal. Its provisionsare meant to keep the sign from being located too highabove the egress opening and too far to the side of theegress opening, at which point the sign would be lesseffective in designating the opening as the egress route.Exhibit 7.109 illustrates the maximum distance atwhich the nearest sign edge is permitted to be positionedabove and to the side of the egress opening,

View attachment 1113


View attachment 1113


/monthly_2014_11/Capture.JPG.0aefe9df81eca1a1b4c28762ef2084ea.JPG


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2014)

I knew I liked NFPA for some reason


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2014)

Even the Navy has a problem

http://www.public.navy.mil/comnavsafecen/Documents/OSH/SafetyOfficer/Commonly_Identified_Safety_Deficiencies.docx


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 14, 2014)

It also has to do with visual obstruction due to the height of displays etc..........


----------



## cda (Nov 14, 2014)

I have  no problem with extra signs, but why not a spec for normal conditions with exception clause


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 14, 2014)

> Exits and exit access doors shall be marked by an approved exit sign readily visible from any direction of egress travel.


If I can't see it after the store is fully stocked and ready to open to customer then it is wrong regardless of where the sign is placed. Under 101 a contractor could argue it meets code even though it cannot be readily visible.

We always reserve the right under our plan review comments to require additional or relocation of exit signs during our final inspection. Every box store has had to add exit signs to meet compliance.


----------



## cda (Nov 14, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> If I can't see it after the store is fully stocked and ready to open to customer then it is wrong regardless of where the sign is placed. Under 101 a contractor could argue it meets code even though it cannot be readily visible.We always reserve the right under our plan review comments to require additional or relocation of exit signs during our final inspection. Every box store has had to add exit signs to meet compliance.


That is why there would be an exception clause


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 14, 2014)

> We always reserve the right under our plan review comments to require additional or relocation of exit signs during our final inspection. Every box store has had to add exit signs to meet compliance.


Yep,  us too ("To Be Field Verified") is our note and we have had many a sign added also.... especially in Big Box stores.


----------



## alopes (Nov 17, 2014)

Two exit signage are required, one is to be tactile in nature.


----------

